# I have tried in my way to be free.



## Kristinaa.M

Hello people! I need help translating this quote. I plan on getting this quote as a tattoo and I don’t want to rely on google translate to do that for me. So it would be amazing if y’all can give me a grammatically correct translation! Thank you!!!


----------



## Snodv

_Mea ratione libera esse tentavi,_ or _Meo modo libera esse tentavi, _ presuming you are female and the tattoo is for yourself. If for a male, the _libera_ would become _liber.  _Others may have more aesthetically pleasing versions, but simplest is best for a tattoo.


----------



## Kristinaa.M

Snodv said:


> _Mea ratione libera esse tentavi,_ or _Meo modo libera esse tentavi, _ presuming you are female and the tattoo is for yourself. If for a male, the _libera_ would become _liber.  _Others may have more aesthetically pleasing versions, but simplest is best for a tattoo.


Awesome! Thank you so much, and there isn’t a difference between the two correct?


----------



## Snodv

Correct, or very little difference. _Meo modo_ means sort of "in accordance with my style, manner, or way," whereas _mea ratione _is more like "according to my plan or reasoning."


----------



## Kristinaa.M

Snodv said:


> Correct, or very little difference. _Meo modo_ means sort of "in accordance with my style, manner, or way," whereas _mea ratione _is more like "according to my plan or reasoning."


Okay! It’s regaurding the same quote but what if I wanted to say “I try in my way to be free” instead of tried? THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## Snodv

Substitute _tento _(present tense) for _tentavi_ (perfect tense).  
Nihil est, mihi placet te iuvare.  (It's nothing, I enjoy helping you.)


----------



## Kristinaa.M

Snodv said:


> Substitute _tento _(present tense) for _tentavi_ (perfect tense).
> Nihil est, mihi placet te iuvare.  (It's nothing, I enjoy helping you.)


I appreciate it, you’re the best!


----------

